# Nice little thrift store Score.



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

*As the title states Ive been going to thrift stores and searching Craigslist looking for a 24" Hotrock for my 6 year old to upgrade to just so happened to hit up a store 2 weeks before Christmas and what do i find a dirty dusty flat tired Hotrock staring up at me , reasonably priced at $99 Im going too get it, but first got to ask, so asked the clerk if there is anything they can do on the price, she calls the manager, comes back with hows $39.95 sound :thumbsup: of course I have to respond with let me look at it one more time. long story short it cleaned up real good put some new forks w/remote lockout and some new rubber on it and some spare parts I had sitting around headset, stem , bars, and grips. Took off the triple put a narrow wide and bash on it, he loves it.
Plans for the future 
Wheel build Need a source for rims???????
1x9 xt build after wheels
titanium BB
carbon seatpost
any other recommendations?
The guy I got the fork from still has 1 left* RST F1RST Air 24 Mountain Bike Fork | eBay


----------



## ToSloTrk (Mar 25, 2009)

Looks great!
There are Alex Ace-20 rims on eBay. That seems to be the most popular gum if you're staying with rim brakes. 
Stock rims may be lighter. the rims on my Trek 220 weighed in at 395g which is lighter than the Ace-20. They are single wall not sure on the Ace-20


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I think Stan's makes a 24" rim now.


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

NYrr496 said:


> I think Stan's makes a 24" rim now.


Yes, but stan's crest rims are disk brake only no brake track for V-brakes.

If they are strait, do consider re-building the stock rims on nicer hubs and loose a few spokes. http://forums.mtbr.com/families-rid...-wheel-build-40lb-rider-need-help-891768.html


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh snap! Didn't even notice. 

I see disc mounts on the fork. Nothing on the frame? Not even an option?
Sun Ringle makes some rims with machined braking surfaces. Not the lightest things in the world, but good, strong rims.


----------



## wpgbike (Jan 6, 2015)

Nice buy! I am looking to do the same for my twin boys, have had some difficulty tracking down suitable 24" frames.


----------



## bikebum (Mar 30, 2004)

Do you know if the fork lockout lever can be removed and replaced with a dial?


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

bikebum said:


> Do you know if the fork lockout lever can be removed and replaced with a dial?


*No idea. Why would you switch? I love remote lockouts
Still in search of rims I have hubs in either 28 or 32 hole.*


----------



## ToSloTrk (Mar 25, 2009)

bikebum said:


> Do you know if the fork lockout lever can be removed and replaced with a dial?


When I bought a RST F1RST from http://bike-discount.de the remote lockout was a separate option.

Rakuman where did you get your fork and what did it cost with the remote lockout?


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

*I got the fork off eBay the link is above I paid $229*


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

Need to retitle this BLEW MY THRFT STORE SCORE BY INSTALLING OVERKILL PARTS


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

Flamingtaco said:


> Need to retitle this BLEW MY THRFT STORE SCORE BY INSTALLING OVERKILL PARTS


*LOL no such thing as over kill for this little dude, he's been tearing up the trails the moment he got off training wheels, Besides I have only $300 invested and everything else other than rims come out of my spare parts bin's, he's going to rip it up on this build for at least another 3 to 4 years.

In this picture he was doing 10+ mile night rides when he was 5 *


----------



## bikebum (Mar 30, 2004)

Rakuman said:


> *No idea. Why would you switch? I love remote lockouts
> Still in search of rims I have hubs in either 28 or 32 hole.*


Not sure little man would need a lockout on such a small travel fork. Plus, adds to confusion.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

*Wheels built ready to covert to 9 speed. just so happened to have a set of Elixer cr's in matching color in my spare parts bin I need a good rear disk brake bracket adaptor, I'm thinking of using this one GT Lts STS Rear Disc Brake Mount Adapter Universal Blk | eBay. 
any other sources or ideas?*


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

That thing looks nice. Just use that.


----------



## ETChipotle (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm using the same rims if those are Alex Ace-20 24 inch rims for two bikes. I'm trying to find a way to measure from the outside of the spoke hole on one side to the same on the other. Do you use a spoke for that? Just eyeing it next to a yardstick it looks like 491mm.

Those brakes look great, are you going to have to fab your own bracket. or is there something available to span that gap that I think I'm seeing?

I wonder why the thrift store gave that away so cheap! seems like the $100 was a price they should have been able to get for it.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

You need to measure the ERD. Use two spokes (short) in opposite holes, seated in nipples. Connect the two spokes with a rubber band and then measure the space between the two spoke heads.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

ETChipotle said:


> I'm using the same rims if those are Alex Ace-20 24 inch rims for two bikes. I'm trying to find a way to measure from the outside of the spoke hole on one side to the same on the other. Do you use a spoke for that? Just eyeing it next to a yardstick it looks like 491mm.
> 
> Those brakes look great, are you going to have to fab your own bracket. or is there something available to span that gap that I think I'm seeing?
> 
> I wonder why the thrift store gave that away so cheap! seems like the $100 was a price they should have been able to get for it.


It was a nonprofit store so everything is donated, and of course I played it on thick that I was getting it for my kid for xmas. It also had flat tires and was pretty dusty and had been sitting at the store for sometime. They like to rotate stock at this place so if something doesn't sell fast they dump it. I was going to pay the $100 but I had to ask. Score!!!


----------



## ETChipotle (Sep 20, 2014)

NYrr496 said:


> You need to measure the ERD. Use two spokes (short) in opposite holes, seated in nipples. Connect the two spokes with a rubber band and then measure the space between the two spoke heads.


Okay so the J hook at the end of the spokes holds the rubber band, keeping them aligned, and you measure the difference (gap) between the ends of the spoke and add the gap plus spoke 1 plus spoke 2. That is a great idea! I did grab a spoke off the basement floor at the LBS yesterday, but looks like I need another one.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

[QUOTE
Those brakes look great, are you going to have to fab your own bracket. or is there something available to span that gap that I think I'm seeing?[/QUOTE]
*
I'm planing trying one of these* Retro GT Zaskar Rear Disc Brake Mount Adapter Disk Le | eBay


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

Rakuman said:


> [QUOTE
> Those brakes look great, are you going to have to fab your own bracket. or is there something available to span that gap that I think I'm seeing?


*
I'm planing trying one of these* Retro GT Zaskar Rear Disc Brake Mount Adapter Disk Le | eBay[/QUOTE]

*Looks like its going to work killer:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I can't take credit for it. I read it somewhere and knew it was such a great idea, I tell it to anyone who asks.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

*Finally got around to installing everything*

*Just installed the new wheels xt rear derailleur Lx shifter and the disk brakes with an conversion adapter came out great an he loves it comes in at around 22lbs Total invested $500 *


----------



## ETChipotle (Sep 20, 2014)

What a great setup!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## SRALPH (Jun 27, 2008)

I like the rear brake adaptor. Did you need to machine it to fit at all or was it a straight bolt on?


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

SRALPH said:


> I like the rear brake adaptor. Did you need to machine it to fit at all or was it a straight bolt on?


*
Direct bolt on I was able to use the existing top hole then drilled and tapped the lower one. The pads dont line up perfectly on the rotor horizontally but they have enough bite for a kids bike. *


----------



## SRALPH (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks, makes sense. Probably going to do this to my daughter's 20" Hotrock to get it ready for her brother.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

*Pictures say it all he loves this bike *


----------

